# Авиация > Современность >  В знойной, жаркой Африке

## Андрей Иванович

А конкретно, в ЦАР. 

Стоит, кмк, вынести в отдельный топик, так как неожиданно в ЦАР, где находились инструкторА ЧВК, были направлены подкрепления, в том числе и из имущества ВКС РФ (как минимум матчасть, а может и не только). 

24.12.2020. Выгрузка двух Ми-8 на аэродроме _M'Poko_, _Банги_, _ЦАР_, отправленных видимо на усиление группы российских военных и частников, находящихся в этой стране. 18 декабря в ЦАР предпринята попытка госпереворота, имеющая целью сорвать выборы. намеченные на 27 декабря. Ситуация сейчас неоднозначная, причем настолько, что по сообщениям некоторых источников, н.п. Беренго (место расположения частников) отрезан от Банги. Видимо необходимо значительное усиление.

Вертолёты имеют просматриваемую надпись "ВКС России" и, по-ходу, на одном бортовой "74 жёлтый"



А сегодня, 26 декабря, уже появилось видео и фото работы МИ-8 в ЦАР.

*видео*




*фото*

----------


## Андрей Иванович

И уже даже геолокацию выложили. До чего дошёл прогресс...


_Геолокация российских вертолетов Ми-8, патрулирующих ~ 4-5 км к юго-востоку от международного аэропорта Банги М'Поко_





https://twitter.com/john_marquee/sta...89520035819520

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А ранее, видимо предчувствуя осложнение ситуации на фоне выборов в ЦАРицыно, "Русланами", для укрепления веры в себя, из РФ были переброшены 9-10 штук БРДМ-2

Ан-124 224 СЛО выгружает подарки ЦАРицынским. 1 декабря 2020.







Привезли 9 или 10 единиц. Тут на фото 9, на видео парада тоже 9 только насчитал.



Видео парада (с оркестром :Cool: )

----------


## Андрей Иванович

_Геолокация российских вертолетов Ми-8, патрулирующих ~ 4-5 км к юго-востоку от международного аэропорта Банги М'Поко_

А поработать вертолётам, видимо, таки придётся. Под контроль группировки 3R временно переходил даже второй по величине город ЦАР - Бамбари (Bambari). Сейчас, правда, контроль над ним восстановлен. Но ситуация сложная. 
Из 9-ти БРДМ, две уже затрофеили ферзи из 3R

*1*



*2*





Хотя другие продолжают нести слубу в ЦАРицынских войсках.



Премьер-министр ЦАР инспектирует блок-пост. Очень атмосферно 




Ну, и ещё околотопичного. Атмосферно.

Свои в Банги.







Просто колоритное фото бойца ЦАР в "берёзке" и нашивкой "СПЕЦНАЗ". Вероятнее всего, подготовлен нашими инструкторами.



P.S. 26 декабря появилась информация, что в городе Декоа (Dekoa), в центре ЦАР, убиты трое солдат ООНовской миссии МИНУСКА 

https://twitter.com/lsiafrica/status...49884563648514

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ещё декабрьские самолёты в аэропорту Мпоко, Банги. И обзор аэропорта с привязкой местности

----------


## Panda-9

Если название темы - это отсыл к песне Высоцкого, то у него было "В желтой жаркой Африке..." И запятые тут между прилагательными не нужны. Если отсыла нет и действительно "знойная" и "жаркая", то зачем нужно такое масло масляное? Если тема только про ЦАР, то лучше так и писать "Российская авиация в ЦАР". Если про всю Африку, то "Российская авиация в Африке". Или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Если название темы - это отсыл к песне Высоцкого, то у него было "В желтой жаркой Африке..." И запятые тут между прилагательными не нужны. Если отсыла нет и действительно "знойная" и "жаркая", то зачем нужно такое масло масляное? Если тема только про ЦАР, то лучше так и писать "Российская авиация в ЦАР". Если про всю Африку, то "Российская авиация в Африке". Или что-то в этом роде.


Я не знаю, как переименовать теперь тему. Изначально задумка только про ЦАР. И тема должна была изначально называться * "В знойной жаркой Африке, а конкретно в ЦАР"*. Но вышло как вышло :)
Может начальство переименует :)

Ну, а по теме:

_Документально подтверждённые случаи прибытия бортов ВКС РФ  в  Центрально-Африканскую республику за последнее время_



отсюда

https://twitter.com/galandecZP/statu...70337433165831

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Репортаж А. Рогаткина годовой давности про ЦАР https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwMG...e=emb_err_woyt

----------


## Андрей Иванович

??? Что это???

27 декабря очередной Ил-76 привёз это. Что это?

Подпись: "Очередная волна подкреплений из России, на этот раз самолеты наблюдения. Кто-нибудь знает, что это за самолет?" _(Another wave of reinforcements from Russia, this time it's surveillance aircraft. Does anyone know what type of aircraft it is?)_






https://twitter.com/MandabaRegis/sta...72527896588288

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вести, 26 декабря 2020. 10-ти минутный репортаж Рогаткина из ЦАР. В частности заявляется, что всего в ЦАР отправлено 4 вертолёта Ми-17.




Поставки БРДМ-2 заявляются в количестве 2-х десятков. Непонятно, это к поставленным ранее 9-ти, или в цифру входят вообще все переданные БРДМы.

Лагерь Камп-дэ-Руж и одновременно штаб-квартира русских инстукторов в Беренго.



чешский ОТ-90 с КПВт вместо Грома.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Борт  Ил-76  RF-86901  на  аэродроме Мпоко,  Банги





https://twitter.com/galandecZP/statu...43681093464065

----------


## Любомирский

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/СМ-92_Финист привёз Ил-76. Может чего патрулировать/разведывать собираются

----------


## Fencer

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/СМ-92_Финист привёз Ил-76. Может чего патрулировать/разведывать собираются


Войсковые испытания?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Фотография российских многоцелевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ во время сегодняшнего патрулирования в районе города Ванге, ЦАР

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/СМ-92_Финист привёз Ил-76. Может чего патрулировать/разведывать собираются


Нет, это не Финист, это Пилатус https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilatus_PC-6

----------


## Любомирский

Похож, что тут добавить

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Боевые машины ВВС ЦАР. Все две единицы.
Ми-24В, куплены в Украине.
*01* и *02* *желтые*



Более старые фотографии. Взято с сайта Лостармор.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Бойцы российской ЧВК патрулируют Банги. Дом на заднем плане - дом президента ЦАР Туадера.







Про использование тойот Hillux российскими ЧВК есть презабавная информация.

_В августе 2018 США и Китай (с конкурирующих позиций, естественно) передали жандармерии ЦАР в качестве дружественного жеста 57 и 70 автомобилей соответственно. С флажками, при церемонии._ 








Теперь используются фан-группой известного немецкого композитора.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ещё немного ЦАР

Wagner-wagon и Урал в ЦАРицино






Спецподразделение ЦАР во главе с мл.лейтенантом Жульеном Рафайи, подготовленные советниками из РФ



В общем своей манерой держаться они сразу выдают школу подготовки, тем более наставники, если приглядеться, с ними рядом









Приглядывают и с воздуха

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ми-8, привезённые самолётами ВКС в конце декабря в ЦАР, крупным планом. ЦАР, Банги, аэропорт Мпоко.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Премьер-министр ЦАР Фирмин Нгребада провел проверку сил обороны и безопасности, дислоцированных в Боалиете в префектуре Омбелла-М'Поко

Многоцелевые вертолёты Ми-8АМТШ ВКС России помогали обеспечивать безопасность премьер-министра во время его визита

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5725

Повстанцы «Коалиции патриотов за перемены» 3R отступают в сторону границы с Камеруном из-за интенсивных контртеррористических операций, проводимых Центральноафриканскими вооруженными силами и силами ООН при поддержке бойцов российской ЧВК в нескольких районах на востоке ЦАР

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5722

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Пролёт многоцелевого вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ ВКС России на малой высоте вдоль дороги вблизи города Боали, ЦАР

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5748

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Фотографии с борта многоцелевого вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ ВКС России в ЦАР.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Камень во французский огород?

Военно-воздушные силы Мали приняли на вооружение транспортно-боевой вертолёт Ми-35 в рамках военного сотрудничества с Россией

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5805

Транспортно-боевой вертолет будет задействован в военной операции «Малико» в борьбе с терроризмом в восточной и центральной части Мали.

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5809

Российский полковник в составе делегации ВКС России в Мали наблюдает за демонстрационным полетом вертолета Ми-35, приобретенного сегодня малийскими вооруженными силами у России.

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5818

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Такое вот неожиданное...

Согласно некоторым военным источникам в ЦАР, российские войска готовятся покинуть Центральноафриканскую Республику. 

Напомним, что сегодня утром тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 ВКС России направился в сторону африканской страны.

Ранее этого посольство России в ЦАР обратилось к правительству страны с просьбой разрешить использовать аэропорт Банги Мпоко для военных рейсов в период с 16 января по 2 февраля.

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5840

Военно-транспортный самолёт Антонов Ан-124-100 ВКС России, бортовой номер RA-82014, позывной RFF-7890, взлетел с авиабазы Хмеймимв в Сирии и, вероятно, направляется в ЦАР

https://t.me/doklad_razvedki/5829

----------


## Fencer

России военного присутствия в Сирии не хватает? В России население стало жить богато?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> России военного присутствия в Сирии не хватает? России население стало жить богато?


:)
Конечно. 

Количество долларовых миллионеров в России выросло в 17 раз за 10 лет и составило около 250 тысяч человек

https://vc.ru/finance/102286-koliche...-raz-za-10-let

Да и Собянин, Воробьёв, Хуснуллин и ещё 2,5 миллиона федеральных чиновников по миру не пошли.

;)

Вопрос, как мне кажется поставлен не правильно. Правильнее было бы понять какие цели наше руководство ставило в Африке. как эти цели сформулированы. И достигнуты ли они, или нет? Если нет, то почему и кто виноват? 
Ну и какие стратегические цели преследуются?

Вот, например, вопрос с православием очень серьёзно поднимается африканистами (а они, африканисты, у нас есть, и довольно сильные). В Африке вообще, и в ЦАР в частности, оказывается довольно сильно стремление к православию. И вопрос об усилении теологического влияния не используется. МПЦ превратилась в обычное обрюзгшее, забюрократезированное полугосударственное ЗАО, непрочь пошарить у граждан по карманам. 

Вот например. О перспективах православия на Африканском континенте

https://t.me/afric_ylbIbka/1935

----------


## Fencer

> Вопрос, как мне кажется поставлен не правильно.


Я к тому, что тратятся деньги налогоплательщиков. Ясно, что политика вне разумения простого налогоплательщика.

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> :)
> Конечно. 
> 
> Количество долларовых миллионеров в России выросло в 17 раз за 10 лет и составило около 250 тысяч человек
> 
> https://vc.ru/finance/102286-koliche...-raz-za-10-let
> 
> Да и Собянин, Воробьёв, Хуснуллин и ещё 2,5 миллиона федеральных чиновников по миру не пошли.
> 
> ...


Если уж ведете данную тему, то цели и задачи нашей миссии в ЦАР могли бы и поизучить)
Если вкратце, то в конце 2017-го совбез ООН частично снял санкции в отношении ЦАР и согласовал военно-политическую миссию РФ по перевооружению и обучению армии ЦАР. Был заключен межправительственный договор, определяющий количество, задачи и ответственность наших военных и гражданских специалистов, их отбор и порядок направления в Африку осуществляется в соответствии с федеральными законами и указом президента "О военно-техническом сотрудничестве" и "миротворческой деятельности" (В ЦАР 14 наших офицеров миротворческой миссии ООН). В октябре 2020-го заработало официальное представительство МО РФ при Минобороны ЦАР в Банги, занимающееся вопросами военного и военно-технического сотрудничества и обеспечения руководства деятельностью российских военных специалистов в республике *по оказанию помощи в строительстве Вооруженных сил ЦАР, в обучении эксплуатации, ремонту и применению вооружения и военной техники, поставленных Россией в ЦАР*. До того руководство на месте осуществлялось аппаратом главного военного советника и старшим группы российских военных специалистов.  
В общем, задачи, решаемые российскими военными в ЦАР, являются открытыми, государственнозначимыми и влияют на престиж России на международной арене. Так что говорить о "кровожадных вагнеровцах", "самодеятельности", "тайных операциях", "золоте партии" и проч. флуде крайне смешно и нелепо...

----------


## Андрей Иванович

К политической составляющей африканской темы добавлю ещё такую статью от африканистов МГИМО.
Как по мне как раз очерчивают (в общем порядке) выбранную стратегию, возможные сильные стороны и недостатки русской африканской политики.

https://t.me/zangaro/1060

*Об «экспорте безопасности» и будущем российско-африканской дружбы*

«Многополярный мир», «панафриканизм», «историческая роль СССР в освобождении Африки» и др. buzzwords, а также инструменты «теневой дипломатии» (https://t.me/polittheory/5023) и «мягкой силы» не способны в долгосрочной перспективе уравновесить главный изъян африканской стратегии РФ. Изъян, не зависящий от качества политтехнологического и медийного сопровождения кампаний. И это даже не отсутствие стратегического планирования как такового.

Это — состояние российской экономики и ее ключевых агентов, их (не)способность работать на сверхконкурентных африканских рынках за пределами традиционно сильных отраслей все еще слабо диверсифицированной российской экономики, низкий уровень консалтинга работы в странах, многие из которых — развитые демократии с конкурентной публичной политикой, более-менее независимыми СМИ, прозрачным информпространством, сильными профсоюзами и подчас сложным законодательством и правоприменением. То, что на «ура» работает в РФ благодаря админресурсу, в африканских (и любых других) странах с высокой вероятностью «не взлетит». Но даже если в геологоразведке, добыче редкоземельных металлов и минералов и атомной энергетике России, безусловно есть, что сказать и предложить, российским компаниям все равно придется более-менее на равных играть на высококонкурентных рынках и подолгу зависать на рамочно-меморандумных стадиях, во многом потому, что элиты африканских стран насторожены к монопольным предложениям и стремятся диверсифицировать инвесторов и уравновешивать Россию — Китаем, Китай — Францией, Францию — США, и т.д.

Несмотря на желание диверсифицировать рынки сбыта в связи с давлением санкций, с прогнозируемыми скромными (до 3-4%) показателями восстановительного роста РФ в 2021-2022 гг., скромными объемами торговли с континентом (ок. $ 20 млрд против 61 у США, 200 у КНР и 300 у ЕС) и абсолютным приоритетом макроэкономической стабильности и фискальной дисциплины (а выходы на непредсказуемые африканские рынки подразумевают более активное кредитование внешнеэкономической деятельности российских компаний) экономический прорыв РФ в Африку кажется маловероятным.

Другое дело «экспорт безопасности» (https://www.rbc.ru/opinions/politics...79479e5bc37eeb) — это едва ли не главный ноу-хау российской политики на африканском треке в среднесрочной перспективе. И если в области «технологий безопасности» РФ сложнее конкурировать с китайскими (https://t.me/zangaro/675) и израильскими фирмами (https://t.me/zangaro/887), то на фоне дороговизны иностранных ЧВК и нежелания более сильных экономик (вроде КНР и Индии) нести издержки на военно-охранное сопровождение своих проектов в высокорисковых зонах появление «оптимальных по соотношению цена-качество», но надежных и профессиональных российских военизированных операторов выгодно многим.

Однако «экспорт безопасности» — не более чем база для (вос)создания нормальной инвестиционной и деловой среды, парализованной коррупцией и издержками в связи с вовлечением в коммерцию массы государственных и негосударственных акторов (включая НВФ); он не может заменить инвестиции в гражданскую инфраструктуру, энергетику и несырьевые производства, где получившему преференции российскому бизнесу рано или поздно придется на равных и конкурировать, и сотрудничать с европейскими, азиатскими, американскими и африканскими компаниями. А навязываемый консенсус «русские охраняют, китайцы добывают» — явно не та ниша, которая отвечает заявленным и артикулированным геополитическим запросам РФ.

И не нужно забывать о том, что наполнить замиренное пространство можно как заводами или скоростными трассами, так и унылыми ландроматами (не обязательно российскими) — в последнем случае к деятельности россиян будут копиться вопросы, а потерять репутацию односторонней поддержкой инертных геронтократических режимов (https://t.me/zangaro/992), не справляющихся с задачами социально-экономического развития — значит упустить окно возможностей и, что важнее,  поколение образованной и активной молодежи, уставшей от китайцев и французов и присматривающейся к фигуре Владимира Путина (https://t.me/zangaro/948).

----------


## Андрей Иванович

На задворках аэропорта Банги















все фото утянуты с сайта lostarmour

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Россия вывела с территории ЦАР четыре военных вертолета.

https://www.interfax.ru/world/748132

https://www.aviaru.net/tag/%D0%9C%D0...BE%D0%BD%D1%8B

На Смоленской площади добавили, что, "принимая во внимание пожелания официального #Банги, а также с учетом продолжающихся боестолкновений регулярных войск ЦАР с НВФ, российской стороной принято решение пока оставить в стране» группу из 300 инструкторов. «Со сроками ее пребывания будем определяться в зависимости от развития ситуации «на земле», а также мнения правительства ЦАР».

https://t.me/afric_ylbIbka/2154

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Два военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76МД ВКС России в аэропорту Банги М'Поко в ЦАР

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Из телеграмм:

_Бойцы «оркестра» грузятся на борт Ми-8АМТШ ВКС России, для совершения облёта местности. ВПШГ так сказать._

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Банги, 25 февраля. По случаю освобождения от боевиков города Бозум министр безопасности ЦАР Анри Ванзе Лингисара организовал пресс-конференцию для российских инструкторов из «Содружества офицеров за международную безопасность». Министр поблагодарил российских специалистов за оказанное содействие, за их вклад в обучение правительственных сил и формирование боеспособной армии ЦАР

https://riafan.ru/1394374-ministr-be...zhdenie-strany

На пресс-конференции официальный представитель «Содружества офицеров за международную безопасность» Александр Иванов ответил на вопросы журналистов. Он отметил, что представители РФ прибыли в ЦАР по официальному приглашению властей страны и в соответствии с регламентом Совета безопасности ООН.

По его словам, всего в ЦАР сейчас находятся 475 гражданских инструкторов.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Свежий репортаж Рогаткина из ЦАР. В самом начале видео -редкие кадры авиации "Вагнера". Стрелки - африканцы.
Gazelle SA-341

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Свежий репортаж Рогаткина из ЦАР. В самом начале видео -редкие кадры авиации "Вагнера". Стрелки - африканцы.
> Gazelle SA-341


Некоторые подробности эпизодов, освещённых в видео. Всё со слов франкоязычного про-французского новостного агенства Корбо (Ворон) Ньюс " Corbeau News Centrafrique" - CNC.

*Об эпизоде с вертолётом (автоперевод):*

Суббота, 27 февраля 2021 года, около 7 часов утра, на реке Кояли, в центре города Бозум, недалеко от местного стадиона и центрального рынка, российский вертолет, летевший на малой высоте и взлетевший всего минуту назад, рухнул на землю на заболоченном береге реки Кояли. Российские военизированные формирования, наблюдавшие за этим полетом, бросились спасать экипаж. Но через несколько минут русские подожгли остальную часть вертолета, прежде чем отступить из этого района.

Люди, которых сегодня было много, наблюдая за этой сценой, говорят, что они удивлены, увидев, что русские сами сожгли свой собственный самолет. К счастью, экипаж остался невредимым и не пострадал. Кроме того, русские смогли снять находившееся на борту оружие и другое военное имущество до того, как оно сгорело.

Напомним, что именно благодаря воздушному прикрытию этих вертолетов солдаты FACA, руандийские войска и российские наемники смогли очень быстро продвинуться в своем завоевании зон, оккупированных повстанцами.

https://corbeaunews-centrafrique.com...-centrafrique/

*Эпизод с автомобилем. Тоже автоперевод:*

В среду, 10 февраля, около 10 часов утра солдаты Центральноафриканских вооруженных сил (FACA) при поддержке российских наемников из роты Вагнера провели операцию по демонтажу незаконного заграждения, воздвигнутого повстанцами подразделения. Pour la paix en Centrafrique (UPC) в деревне Комбеле, расположенной в 10 км от центра Бамбари на оси Иппи. Во время этой операции лоялистских сил, как сообщается, были захвачены два повстанца, что не обрадовало бы его товарищей-повстанцев, которые контратаковали позиции правительственных сил, сумевших отразить атаку, но также и для разгрома нападающих, которым пришлось бежать из своих основных тыловых частей и оперативная база в пользу лоялистских сил, которые сейчас укрепляют свои позиции в секторе, по данным правительства. Но одна из наших команд,

«В прошлую среду и четверг здесь действительно произошло столкновение, но мы победили российских наемников и их союзников», - сказал офицер КПК в интервью CNC.  «Мы взяли в заложники российского наемника и убили еще нескольких человек. Мы также уничтожили их грузовик », - продолжает он.

Однако в Красном Кресте и MSF нам подтвердили, что в тот день в морг действительно были доставлены тела, но наш собеседник не подтвердил точное количество (и национальность?).

https://corbeaunews-centrafrique.com...usse-en-otage/

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ситуация на карте. На 12.04.2021.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...n_Republic.svg

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Фотография не из Африки, фотография из Хмеймима. Но на фото красиво всё.

Сияющая радостью Ксения Кнышенко из арабского филиала RT, пилот ВВС САР с большими звёздами, неизвестного мне звания, Ка-226 на заднем плане, и... совершенно неожиданно... ЦАРовский Ми-24 из Банги, "01 жёлтый". Чего он там делает и как он туда попал.

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

На ремонт наверное

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает алжирский ресурс MenaDefense в материале Algérie: Vers l’achat de 8 bombardiers d’eau Beriev, начальник Генерального штаба Национальной народной армии  Алжира Саид Ченгриа, после доклада о ходе инициированного им расследования  гибели 65 человек (в том числе 28 военнослужащих) в результате лесных пожаров на севере страны, дал указание возобновить процедуру закупки 6 самолетов-амфибий Бе-200 разработки и производства российского  ПАО «Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени Г.М. Бериева» с опционом еще на две машины. А пока тушат пожары вертолетами Ми-26Т2. ". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2387347.html


Хорошо бы хоть кто-то из" партнёров" потратился на авиапарк Б-200))

А то содержать их в количестве и круглогодично, в боеготовом состоянии не хотят. Сезон опасности - 3 месяца. А как чего случится - так пришлите пожалуйста. 

Впору компанию создавать специализированную, по пожаротушению в разных регионах мира, в разные сезоны)) От сибирской тайги, до австралийских зарослей)) От средиземки, до родных  и вольных пампасов))

Премещаться на своих крыльях, или на баржАх)) 

За баксы, ессно, или евры, или другие "твёрдые", а не за жалкие крузэйро))

----------


## boyan

еще бы кто то платил бы в Таганроге людям соответствующе. В  январе 2016-го был в ТНТК, хотел устроиться работать , в ОК выдали сразу два бланка заявлений, сказали не понравится на Бе-299 идите в ремонт Тушек, это отдельная контора и платят немного больше. В сборочном Бе-200 говорил сначала с директором программы, услышав про опыт работы он сразу погрустнел и сказал,у нас и близко таких нет, вы к нам не пойдете. платим мало, но поговорите с зам.нач. цеха, тот в принципе подтвердил его слова.  При том, что я даже не ломил цену как говорится. На тушки не пошел. потому как на Миге работал с человеком, который там работал до этого, и он рассказал, что также все грустно.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Январь 2022. 
Российские военные вертолеты в небе Банги (ЦАР)




Ми-24 б\н 01 - это всё-таки местный вертолёт, негров.

А вот принадлежность Ми-8 не известна. Скорее наш. И он, этот Ми-8, снимался и в фильме "Гранит" о "Вагнере" в Мозамбике. Съёмки проводились в ЦАР. 

фото со съёмок

----------

